# kleines Bergrennen: HoheMark - Feldberg



## sipemue (23. Juni 2006)

hallo an alle!

Als ich gestern so durch den Taunus geradelt bin ist mir der Gedanke gekommen: Mensch, es gibt ja noch gar kein inoffizielles Bergzeitfahren mit dem MTB von der Hohen Mark zum Feldberg. Strecke frei wählbar.

Ich von meiner Seite hätte mal Lust abends mit ein paar anderen so ein kleines Rennen zu machen.

Gleiches kenne ich z.B. aus der Bad Homburger Laufscene für den "Telefonschneisenlauf" (vom Waldrand HG auf dem direkten Weg hoch auf den Herzberg). Dort hat man sich vor Jahren ab und an getroffen und sich gegenseitig dort hinaufmotiviert.

Wer hätte auf so ein Rennen und hohe Lactatwerte auch mal Lust?
Andere nette Vorschläge?


----------



## Trollobaby (23. Juni 2006)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Ich von meiner Seite hätte mal Lust abends ...



ja gerne, aber bitte nur im winter ab 22.00 uhr und bei neuschnee, denn : leiden ist geil    

mal im ernst : es gibt so was (meist im november) von der tsg eppstein, so als jahresabschluß der abteilung triathlon (wenn ich mich nicht irre). vom eppstein zum staufen. sind zwar nur 3,x km, plattfahren kann man sich da aber auch sehr gut


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer hätte auf so ein Rennen und hohe Lactatwerte auch mal Lust?
> Andere nette Vorschläge?


Unter diesen Bedingungen würde ich es vielleicht mal versuchen:   



cu irgendwann hoffentlich mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo Simon,
den Gedanken trag ich auch schon ne zeitlang mit mir rum. Die normalen Rennen sind nämlich nichts für mich, aber so ein Bergrennen wäre schon was.

Was hälst Du den als Streckenführung von Hohemark zum Altkönig. Das sind ziemlich genau 500 Hm. In einer der MTB Zeitungen war mal ein Bericht zu Bergrennen drin, die sind da auch 500 Hm gefahren, der beste hat 30min und die schlechtesten mehr wie eine Stunde benötigt.  

Ich wär in jedem Fall dabei, auch wenn ich eher keine Chance auf den Sieg hätte.  

Hier noch ein Vorschlag, im Össiland gibts ein Rennen für Motorräder bei dem ein extrem Steiler Hang bezwungen werden muß, wer am weitesten kommt hat gewonnen! Das wär doch auch mal was, das ganze ist zudem sehr Publikumswirksam. Da werden richtige Partys neben der Strecke gefeiert.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2006)

Im Ernst: Und dann noch das Gleiche oder etwas technisch schwierigeres in die andere Richtung. Das Ganze schlägt sich dann nieder in einer Bergauf-Bergab-und Gesamtwertung.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Simon,
> den Gedanken trag ich auch schon ne zeitlang mit mir rum. Die normalen Rennen sind nämlich nichts für mich, aber so ein Bergrennen wäre schon was.
> Hier noch ein Vorschlag, im Össiland gibts ein Rennen für Motorräder bei dem ein extrem Steiler Hang bezwungen werden muß, wer am weitesten kommt hat gewonnen! Das wär doch auch mal was, das ganze ist zudem sehr Publikumswirksam. Da werden richtige Partys neben der Strecke gefeiert.




auch sowas gibt es schon : www.uphillrace.de
allerdings wirklich mitten im winter. da bin ich für sowas net in form  

für den taunus wüsste ich aber schon ein paar nette uphills. meist aber eher publikumsunwirksam gelegen ...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Juni 2006)

Alles schon da gewesen. Auch genau diese Strecke.
Gugst du hier: http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/

Heißt aber nicht, dass man es nicht wieder tun könnte.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2006)

Hi Onkel Jürgen,
hab mal nach der Seite geschaut und lediglich Infos über den 2. Oberurseler Bike Marathon gefunden, was ja nicht ganz genau unseren Vorstellungen entspricht.
Beschreib doch noch mal genauer...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## sipemue (26. Juni 2006)

Servus!

Schön das es Interesse gibt  

Schlage einen "Feldberg-CUP" vor:

1. Disziplin) Uphill von HoheMark auf Feldberg. Jeder wählt sich die Strecke mit der er glücklich wird.
Terminvorschlag: 5. oder 6. Juli

2. Disziplin) 2 - 4 knackige Uphills mit ca. 100 - 400 meter Länge. Technisch eben so schwer und steil, dass es eben gerade so zu fahren ist  
Ansicht der Strecke z.B. nach der 1. Disziplin
Terminvorschlag: 19. oder 20. Juli

3. Disziplin) ??? Vorschlag

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Beschreib doch noch mal genauer...
> 
> Gruss Uwe


Hallo Uwe,
schau auf der Website oben unter "Events", dann "2. Vereinsmeisterschaft im Mountainbiken 2005" (dort gab es ein Bergzeitfahren Hohemark-Feldi) mit Ergebnisliste + Spielregeln.   cu Carsten
(schau Dir in unseren Karten doch mal die Piste mit dem roten Balken an  ; vielleicht demnächst mal ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beginner13 (6. August 2006)

Guden
also ich wär sicher dabei sagt mir wann und ich komm


----------



## Hornisborn (6. August 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich überhaupt eine Veranstaltung im Taunus bei der auch viel Publikum ist und einwenig Party und Stände sind?

Ansonsten interessiere ich mich schon für ein Rennen, würde aber erstmal zuschauen und Zeiten mit mir vergleichen, damit ich weiss wie gut oder schlecht ich bin.


----------



## Beginner13 (10. September 2006)

geht das hier ma vorran?!
jetzt is ma geiles wetter shclagt ma en termin vor!!


----------



## CENTURION 1 (10. September 2006)

Ich höre bzw. lese hier die ganze Zeit nur was von Uphill.... ?!?!?!??!? plant sowas doch auch mal andersrum... dann finden sich bestimmt noch mehr Leute *gg* (lieber hohen Adrenalinwert statt Lactatwert *gg*).


----------



## scottiee (11. September 2006)

CENTURION 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre bzw. lese hier die ganze Zeit nur was von Uphill.... ?!?!?!??!? plant sowas doch auch mal andersrum... dann finden sich bestimmt noch mehr Leute *gg* (lieber hohen Adrenalinwert statt Lactatwert *gg*).



Kannst ja mal probieren so etwas zu planen und du wirst merken, als Privatperson hast du keine Chance  . Im Gegensatz zum Uphillrace musst du beim Downhill die Strecke absperren, Sanitäter organisieren, usw.

greets


----------



## THEYO (12. September 2006)

das problem werdet ihr auch als uphiller kriegen.....
sobald die behörden davon wind kriegen is schicht im schacht.

der feldberg war und ist einfach tabu für sowas.

fg
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (12. September 2006)

Sorry, dass ich sowas schreibe, aber wenn es nicht legal geht, dann macht mann es halt Illegal
Ist in den U.S.A nicht unüblich, da wird sogar gegen Bares gefahren, aber natürlich organisiert  illegal.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, dass ich sowas schreibe, aber wenn es nicht legal geht, dann macht mann es halt Illegal
> Ist in den U.S.A nicht unüblich, da wird sogar gegen Bares gefahren, aber natürlich organisiert  illegal.


Genau deshalb werden ab und an dann halt doch mal schöne Strecken gesperrt! Da fahre ich doch lieber vorausschauend und habe auch morgen noch Spaß an den Trails. Das Adrenalin hole ich mir lieber durch die Schwierigkeit, als durch den Verbot des Trails!


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deshalb werden ab und an dann halt doch mal schöne Strecken gesperrt! Da fahre ich doch lieber vorausschauend und habe auch morgen noch Spaß an den Trails. Das Adrenalin hole ich mir lieber durch die Schwierigkeit, als durch den Verbot des Trails!


@ Arachne


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

macht doch erst mal ein "virtuelles rennen". jeder postet hier seine fahrzeit von der hohen mark zum feldberg. strecke war ja frei wählbar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

dann können sich die schnellsten 5 zum showdown treffen und zeigen, was ihre zeiten wert waren.

mit einer solch kleinen gruppe fällt es keinem aussenstehenden auf, wenn die auf den feldberg heizen und um das goldene ei kämpfen


----------



## PaleRider (13. September 2006)

ups....


----------



## nikolauzi (13. September 2006)

Es gibt schon seit längerem ein regelmäßiges kleines internes Uphill auf legaler Basis (ca. 10 Personen, keine Zeitname, Verpflegung, offizielle Ankündigung, etc.).
Das ist dadurch recht interessant, daß es vom FT zum FB geht, Läufer gegen MTB, 2.5km/250hm.
Ist jedesmal eine riesen Gaudi, es stört keinen, da wir rücksichtsvoll fahren und nachher wird noch schön im Brauhaus eingekehrt 

Kann ich nur empfehlen, runterrollen kann ja jeder
Und solche Vorschläge von Booze sind halt einfach daneben... 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## scottiee (13. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, dass ich sowas schreibe, aber wenn es nicht legal geht, dann macht mann es halt Illegal
> Ist in den U.S.A nicht unüblich, da wird sogar gegen Bares gefahren, aber natürlich organisiert  illegal.



warum entschuldigst du dich wenn du weisst was du für n sch.. postest? also erst hirn einschalten.


----------



## BOOZE (13. September 2006)

scottiee schrieb:
			
		

> warum entschuldigst du dich wenn du weisst was du für n sch.. postest? also erst hirn einschalten.



Warum sch.. ! 
Jetzt stell dir, vor du triffst dich mit zehn freunden zum Radfahren, triffst im Wald noch zwei, drei bekannte. Jetzt kommt einer auf die Idee, so jetz lasst uns doch so schnell jeder kann, den Berg rauffahren, oder runter!!
Was jetz? Eigentlich ist es ja illegal. Würde aber in dieser Situation keiner darauf kommen oder?

Es soll ja alles im "kleinem" Kreis stattfinden, soll natürlich niemand gefährdet werden, und die Natur in Ruhe gelassen werden.

Soll aber nicht der Eindruck entstehen, dass ich illegale Aktivitäten gut heisse.


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sch.. !
> Jetzt stell dir, vor du triffst dich mit zehn freunden zum Radfahren, triffst im Wald noch zwei, drei bekannte. Jetzt kommt einer auf die Idee, so jetz lasst uns doch so schnell jeder kann, den Berg rauffahren, oder runter!!
> Was jetz? Eigentlich ist es ja illegal. Würde aber in dieser Situation keiner darauf kommen oder?
> 
> ...


Gut! Hatte sich für mich zuerst schon als ziemlich radikal angehört...


----------



## scottiee (13. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sch.. !
> Jetzt stell dir, vor du triffst dich mit zehn freunden zum Radfahren, triffst im Wald noch zwei, drei bekannte. Jetzt kommt einer auf die Idee, so jetz lasst uns doch so schnell jeder kann, den Berg rauffahren, oder runter!!
> Was jetz? Eigentlich ist es ja illegal. Würde aber in dieser Situation keiner darauf kommen oder?
> 
> ...



Hi Booze,

im grunde hast du ja auch recht, auch deine aussage was die usa betrifft, jedoch darst du nicht vergessen dass wir im rhein-main gebiet mit ner etwas höheren bevölkerungsdichte leben. wir müssen uns bei unseren abfahrten, obwohl wir rücksicht auf wanderer, spaziergänger, usw. nehmen, genug dumme sprüche von eben diesen leuten anhören warum wir fahren würden wie die asseln. wenn du dann  noch den chef vom örtlichen wanderverein dumm kommst, dann sind die nächsten Eingrenzungen gegenüber mtbern schon vorprogrammiert (siehe gardasee). und wie der titel dieses freds schon vermuten lässt, geht es hier um ein rennen und da will/kann ich nicht schauen, ob von links grad n wanderer mein weg kreuzt. besonders regt es mich auf wenn leute in diesem forum so ausdrücke wie illegal anwenden, schreib doch inoffiziell oder ähnliches dann läuten beim förster auch net gleich die alarmglocken. denn das macht die jahrelange arbeit von leuten wie vom dimb zunichte. wir sind nunmal immer noch nur ne kleine community und haben nicht so viel stimmgewalt wie die wanderlobby.

cruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (13. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> macht doch erst mal ein "virtuelles rennen". jeder postet hier seine fahrzeit von der hohen mark zum feldberg. strecke war ja frei wählbar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> dann können sich die schnellsten 5 zum showdown treffen und zeigen, was ihre zeiten wert waren.
> 
> mit einer solch kleinen gruppe fällt es keinem aussenstehenden auf, wenn die auf den feldberg heizen und um das goldene ei kämpfen



42min vom parkplatz hohemark, über fuchstanz zum feldberg.


----------



## Bierkiste (13. September 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt schon seit längerem ein regelmäßiges kleines internes Uphill auf legaler Basis (ca. 10 Personen, keine Zeitname, Verpflegung, offizielle Ankündigung, etc.).
> Das ist dadurch recht interessant, daß es vom FT zum FB geht, Läufer gegen MTB, 2.5km/250hm.
> Ist jedesmal eine riesen Gaudi, es stört keinen, da wir rücksichtsvoll fahren und nachher wird noch schön im Brauhaus eingekehrt
> 
> Der Nikolauzi


Da hättest noch die Bestzeit - knapp über 12 min - anfügen können, ansonsten 


Ride + smile
Sascha


----------



## nikolauzi (14. September 2006)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> 42min vom parkplatz hohemark, über fuchstanz zum feldberg.


Meiner ist länger! 
So, jetzt aber rausholen, reden kann jeder 


Zum Thema Rennen und Rücksicht: bei einem freundschaftlichen (also just for fun) Rennen sollte es nicht rücksichtslos zugehen. Wenn man die Zeit nicht hat, nach links oder rechts zu gucken, sollte man sich Gedanken über seine Kondition und seine Freunde machen 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## scottiee (14. September 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Rennen und Rücksicht: bei einem freundschaftlichen (also just for fun) Rennen sollte es nicht rücksichtslos zugehen. Wenn man die Zeit nicht hat, nach links oder rechts zu gucken, sollte man sich Gedanken über seine Kondition und seine Freunde machen
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



falls du mit rücksicht meinen beitrag meinst, so hat dies nix mit rücksicht zu tun sondern dass es bei einem rennen, speziell, beim downhill, ne chancengleichheit herrschen sollte und dies geht beim downhill nicht ohne absperrung. soll ich wenn ich nen berg runterkrache noch die mutter mit kind und die oma hinterher vorbeilassen?  und was hat das ganze mit kondition zu tun?  

gruss


----------



## THEYO (15. September 2006)

ihr vergesst, das allein schon die ankündigung hier, in europas größtem bikeforum, solch ein rennen aus dem "kleinen rahmen" herraussprengen würde. zumindest wird das von behördenseite so gesehen.
is nich so das ich hier nur babbel, wir sind was das angeht in mehrfacher hinsicht ein gebranntes kind, und haben draus gelernt. 

fg
jo


----------



## scottiee (15. September 2006)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> ihr vergesst, das allein schon die ankündigung hier, in europas größtem bikeforum, solch ein rennen aus dem "kleinen rahmen" herraussprengen würde. zumindest wird das von behördenseite so gesehen.
> is nich so das ich hier nur babbel, wir sind was das angeht in mehrfacher hinsicht ein gebranntes kind, und haben draus gelernt.
> 
> fg
> jo



hi theyo,

ich denke so wie es wissefux bereits gepostet hat können die behörden gar nix unternehmen. solche virtuelle inoffizielle rennen oder besser gesagt vergleiche gibt es häufiger. ich kenne sowas vom frankenstein bei darmstadt, das machen wir unter freunden, oder auch auf den kaiserstuhl, hierfür gibbet es glaub ich sogar ne hp wo die leute ihren rekord angeben können.

gruss


----------



## BOOZE (15. September 2006)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> ihr vergesst, das allein schon die ankündigung hier, in europas größtem bikeforum, solch ein rennen aus dem "kleinen rahmen" herraussprengen würde. zumindest wird das von behördenseite so gesehen.
> is nich so das ich hier nur babbel, wir sind was das angeht in mehrfacher hinsicht ein gebranntes kind, und haben draus gelernt.
> 
> fg
> jo




Ja, was war denn da, würde mich doch interessieren??
Erzähl doch mal!


----------



## Moi (15. September 2006)

Wo ist denn das Problem mal kurz für Fußgänger zu bremsen. Man muss die Strecke ja nicht absperren. Man guckt halt das keiner kommt und dann fährt man. Bergauf ist das ja wohl gar kein Problem. Man klingelt früh genug, sagt freundlich guten tag, morgen, abend, je nach tageszeit, und dann gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. Außerdem gleicht es sich bergauf mit den Fußgängern sowieso aus und deswegen ist das Problem zu vernachlässigen.
Gruß
Moi


----------



## scottiee (15. September 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn das Problem mal kurz für Fußgänger zu bremsen. Man muss die Strecke ja nicht absperren. Man guckt halt das keiner kommt und dann fährt man. Bergauf ist das ja wohl gar kein Problem. Man klingelt früh genug, sagt freundlich guten tag, morgen, abend, je nach tageszeit, und dann gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. Außerdem gleicht es sich bergauf mit den Fußgängern sowieso aus und deswegen ist das Problem zu vernachlässigen.
> Gruß
> Moi



lies doch mal richtig bitte, ich sprach vom downhill, klingeln kannste am mainufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moi (16. September 2006)

klingeln war auch nicht auf downhill bezogen. Hier haben sich einige über Ungerechtigkeiten beim Uphill rennen beschwert, wenn Fußgänger auf der Strecke sind. Lies doch bitte selbst mal richtig.
Gruß Moi


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

scottiee schrieb:
			
		

> klingeln kannste am mainufer



Du bist ein Dummschwätzer!


----------



## scottiee (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein Dummschwätzer!



und warum? bitte schreibe mit hand und fuss und net so n kinderkram...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

Ich fand den Grund erkennbar, aber hier nochmal in Worten:

ne Klingel gehöhrt ans Bike, an jedes. 
Jedes Argument dagegen ist Kinderkram.


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

Und außedem, um das hier mal wieder auf eine ernsthafte Schiene zu bringen, am Mainufer bräuchtest Du eine Laufklingel!


----------



## scottiee (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den Grund erkennbar, aber hier nochmal in Worten:
> 
> ne Klingel gehöhrt ans Bike, an jedes.
> Jedes Argument dagegen ist Kinderkram.



ich hab ne klingel, und?   ich hab nie dagegen argumentiert, ausser dass ich die meinung vertreten habe, das zumindest bei nem downhillrennen keine zeit ist um nach rechts und links zu schauen, ob vielleich die mutter mit kind vorbeifährt. uuuund deshalb muss man beim downhill die strecke absperren.
nix anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

@ Arachne: Sei Du mal ruhig, Du bist doch auch ohne Klingel rumgefahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

@scottiee:





damit hast Du mir den Mund gestopft


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

den Dummschwätzer nehm ich natürlich zurück


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @ Arachne: Sei Du mal ruhig, Du bist doch auch ohne Klingel rumgefahren.


alle meine Bikes haben `ne Klingel!!!


----------



## Beginner13 (17. September 2006)

also ich finde boozes vorschlag recht gut!!
es ist ja kein rennen bei dem es um irgendwas geht sondern einfach just for fun!
was soll schon passieren beim uphill ich meine wir fahrn auch net sehr viel schneller als wenn wir zu trainingszwecken dort hochfahren und wahrscheinlcih auch net mit mehr als 10 leuten!
weiß net wo das problem is!!


----------



## scottiee (17. September 2006)

Beginner13 schrieb:


> also ich finde boozes vorschlag recht gut!!
> es ist ja kein rennen bei dem es um irgendwas geht sondern einfach just for fun!
> was soll schon passieren beim uphill ich meine wir fahrn auch net sehr viel schneller als wenn wir zu trainingszwecken dort hochfahren und wahrscheinlcih auch net mit mehr als 10 leuten!
> weiß net wo das problem is!!



ausser theyo äussert ja auch keiner bedenken. mann muss halt einfach mal anfangen. ich bin zwar eher im odenwald unterwegs aber ich werde die strecke  nächste woche mal abfahren. die zeit poste ich hier rein. strecke sollte wohl hohemark-feldberg und frei wählbar sein, oder? für die sprinter könnte man dies verkürzen auf fuxtanz-feldberg? sollten sich dann genug vergleiche hier ansammeln kann man es, wie bereits vorgeschlagen, in kleinen gruppen von 5-10 zum finalen showdown kommen lassen. 

@lucafabian du solltest vielleicht die beiträge zitieren, dies räumt missverständnisse aus dem weg 

gruss


----------



## Moi (17. September 2006)

scottiee schrieb:


> ausser theyo äussert ja auch keiner bedenken. mann muss halt einfach mal anfangen. ich bin zwar eher im odenwald unterwegs aber ich werde die strecke  nächste woche mal abfahren. die zeit poste ich hier rein. strecke sollte wohl hohemark-feldberg und frei wählbar sein, oder? für die sprinter könnte man dies verkürzen auf fuxtanz-feldberg? sollten sich dann genug vergleiche hier ansammeln kann man es, wie bereits vorgeschlagen, in kleinen gruppen von 5-10 zum finalen showdown kommen lassen.
> 
> @lucafabian du solltest vielleicht die beiträge zitieren, dies räumt missverständnisse aus dem weg
> 
> gruss



Kann es sein, dass du eine Doppelidentität hast? Beim Downhill nach rechts und links zu schauen ist sch*****, aber jetzt schreibst du, dass außer Theyo keiner Probleme hat. Hattest du nicht auch ein Problem?


----------



## BOOZE (17. September 2006)

scottiee schrieb:


> ausser theyo äussert ja auch keiner bedenken. mann muss halt einfach mal anfangen.



Der hat sich ja auch bisher nicht geäusert um was es da genau ging.
(Ich weiss es zwar, will aber erstmal seine geschichte hören, dann kann ich euch noch was dazu erzählen )
Nur vorab, bei der Geschichte die der Theyo meinte, wahren über 100 Biker anwesend, und das mitten in Frankfurt!


----------



## scottiee (18. September 2006)

Moi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du eine Doppelidentität hast? Beim Downhill nach rechts und links zu schauen ist sch*****, aber jetzt schreibst du, dass außer Theyo keiner Probleme hat. Hattest du nicht auch ein Problem?



also jetzt nochmal gaaaanz laaaangsam zum mitschreiben. ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass ein downhill-rennen ohne absperrung nicht möglich ist, ein uphillrace sehr wohl. bei nem downhill-rennen hast du keine zeit zum nach recht und links schauen. lies bitte, bitte alle beiträge nochmal.

gruss


----------



## THEYO (18. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Der hat sich ja auch bisher nicht geäusert um was es da genau ging.
> (Ich weiss es zwar, will aber erstmal seine geschichte hören, dann kann ich euch noch was dazu erzählen )
> Nur vorab, bei der Geschichte die der Theyo meinte, wahren über 100 Biker anwesend, und das mitten in Frankfurt!



es gab da noch ne andere geschichte. die ging so in die nähe downhill rennen a, feldi. da wären vielleicht 10 leute oder so am start gewesen. und JA die wände hier drinn haben ohren.

aber jetzt mal ganz ohne witz leute, also die bergaborientierte fraktion, wenn ihr hier schon so viel schreibt usw., warum engagiert ihr euch nicht dafür das es endlich mal was legales gibt in der gegend ?


ich hör hier immer nur die stimmen, das alles so schrecklich wär und das alle illegal fahren müssten, aber auf unserer vereinstreffen hab ich im laufe dieses jahres gerade mal 4-5 neue gesichter gesehen. wenn ihr euch wirklich dafür interessiert, schaut vorbei. im moment geht einiges, mehr werde ich aber in diesem forum auf gar keinen fall äußern. wen es interessiert, der kann bei uns vorbei schauen, wir freuen uns immer über neue gesichter. nur dieses forum nutzen wir nicht mehr zur informationsverbreitung, das gab einfach zu oft zu viel stress.

fg
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (18. September 2006)

Erlichgesagt, sollte es überhaupt keine rolle spielen ob sich Leute in "euren Verein" engagieren oder nicht!!!
Warum, es gibt viell mehr Berge wie den Feldberg, und ihr könnt auch nicht von jeder Seite ein "legallen" Downhill oder Uphill bauen oder was auch immer.
Ich hätte da auch keine Lust mich da einzuschränken!

Und bitte, wer kommt den darauf das mann jetzt nicht mehr die Berge mit seinem MTB rauf oder runter fahren darf, das ich mich jetzt in einem Verein dafür engagieren muss.
Wir fahren immernoch Fahrrad und nicht Motorcross, wir verpesten nicht die Umwelt und ich habe noch nie von Offiziellen Seite davon gehört das wir das nicht dürfen.
Es ist klar, das sich jeder an gewisse Spielregeln halten muss, wie Rücksicht und Respekt für Umwelt und Mensch!

Und Theyo, was soll den der Mist hier haben die Wände Ohren!!
Sch...e wir sind doch hier nicht in der DDR, keiner plannt hier ein Anschlag oder den bau einer Atombombe!
Ich, wir können unsere Meinungen oder sonstiges preistun.


----------



## THEYO (18. September 2006)

..... bin aus dem thema raus.....
 habe meine erfahrungen geschildert soweit ich das für nötig halte. wenn jetzt hier weiter auf dem wilden freerider rumgeritten werden muss... von mir aus.

ich glaub ich weis ganz ganz ganz genau warum ich in dieses regionalforum schon seit etwa nem jahr nicht mehr reingeschaut habe....

schönen abend noch!
fg
jo


----------



## BOOZE (18. September 2006)

Na, jetzt komm aber!
Du erzählst hier uns von "verbotenen" Sachen, aber was jetzt genau vorgefallen war und dessen konsequenzen, erzählst du uns nicht!
Jetzt fühlst du dich scheinbar angepisst, und wir stehen immer noch genauso da wie vorher.


----------



## THEYO (20. September 2006)

also doch nochmal...

ich fühl mich weder angepisst noch sonstwas, dafür geb ich einfach nicht genug auf dieses forum um mich anpissen zu lassen 

ich hab nur einfach von vornherein gesagt das ich nicht genauer ausführen werde worum es damals ging, weil das sowieso zu nichts führt! soweit das hier jemanden was angeht hab ichs hier reingeschrieben.

ich hab hier nur tips gegeben, die zum allergrößten teil einfach in den wind geschlagen wurden. gut das is dann eure sache. ich für meinen teil beschäftige mich jetzt seit ungefähr 3 jahren mit dem thema trails im taunus und habe verdammt viel arbeit investiert, um unseren verein soweit zu bringen wie er jetzt ist. ich weis was erlaubt ist am feldberg und was nicht, telefoniere 2-3 mal wöchentlich mit behördenvertretern. ich schreibe seitenlange stellungnahmen an irgendwelche zeitungsredakteure, die vollkommen wirres zeug über mountainbiker verbreiten. und dann schau ich hier rein und denk mir: kein wunder das die sowas über uns denken. wenn sich jeder aufführt als wär er der einzige mensch im rhein-main-gebiet dann kann das ja zu nichts führen.
ich war jetzt seit über nem jahr nicht mehr am feldberg fahren, weil es einfach jedes mal terror gibt, das brauch ich nicht. 
wer immernoch mit der einstellung "mir egal - ich fahre wo ich will" an die sache rangeht, handelt meiner meinung nach extrem eigensinnig und ohne nachzudenken. leute die sich so verhalten machen viel von der lobbyarbeit, die wir seit 3 jahren für den downhillsport in rhein main machen, kaputt und schädigen sich somit selbst, weil sie die legalisierung von trails und trainingsmöglichkeiten nachhaltig hinauszögern und verkomplizieren.

das war jetzt mein definitiv letztes statement in diesem thread. wer noch irgendwas von mir will soll zu unseren vereinstreffen kommen.

fg
jo


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

@THEYO

hättest du nicht mal interesse, bei der dimb ig rhein taunus vorbeizuschauen ?
nächstes treffen : morgen abend um 20.00 uhr gimbacher hof, kelkheim
die dimb an sich sollte ja bekannt sein und vielleicht kann man ja gemeinsam was erreichen ...
auch wir bemühen uns, möglichst positiv in der öffentlichkeit darzustehen. denn nicht nur downhiller haben schwierigkeiten mit der ausübung ihres sportes im taunus ...


----------



## BOOZE (20. September 2006)

@Theyo
Ist ja zwar schön was du da schreibst, doch waren es leider grade die Mitglieder euren so feinen Wheels over Frankfurt "Vereins" die sich daneben benomen haben!!
Merkwürdigerweise bin  ich sehr oft auf dem Feldberg fahren und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Problemme mit Wanderern oder sonstigen Feldberg besuchern. Wenn ich immer die viellen Biker sehe, die sich an der Hohen Mark treffen, kann ich das fast gar nicht glauben was du uns versuchst zu unterstellen!
Falls du hier auf das Forum hier nichts gibts, kann ich dir da auch nicht helfen.
Das Forum ist das Sprachrohr der Biker, und du soltest es auch nutzen.
Wenn du deine Botschaften bezüglich euren "Vereins" kundtun willst, wo als nicht hier.


----------



## THEYO (20. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> @Theyo
> Ist ja zwar schön was du da schreibst, doch waren es leider grade die Mitglieder euren so feinen Wheels over Frankfurt "Vereins" die sich daneben benomen haben!!
> Merkwürdigerweise bin  ich sehr oft auf dem Feldberg fahren und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Problemme mit Wanderern oder sonstigen Feldberg besuchern. Wenn ich immer die viellen Biker sehe, die sich an der Hohen Mark treffen, kann ich das fast gar nicht glauben was du uns versuchst zu unterstellen!
> Falls du hier auf das Forum hier nichts gibts, kann ich dir da auch nicht helfen.
> ...




ich kanns einfach nicht lassen....

@wissefux: hast ne PM!

@viktor:
der grund, warum wir dieses forum nicht mehr nutzen, liegt schlicht und einfach darin, das besonders in diesem regionalforum jede diskussion, die auch nur irgendwie das thema freeride/downhillsport oder feldberg anschneidet, vollkommen aus dem ruder läuft. dafür ist dieser thread hier auch mal wieder ein wunderbares beispiel. aus diesem grund hatte ich auch schon mal vor ca. 2 jahren eine PM an die Admins geschickt, da der zuständige Moderator in diesem Forenbereich nicht mehr wirklich aktiv zu sein schien - keine reaktion.
und der grund, aus dem ich auf dieses forum nicht viel gebe, ist schlicht und einfach das oben angeführte - hier herscht keinerlei diskussionskultur! 

Dieses Forum ist auch keineswegs das "Sprachrohr der Biker" es ist vielmehr ein platz wo jeder seine meinung kundtuen KANN. manche nutzen dies um sich dann besonders zu produzieren, andere nutzen dies überhaupt nicht. von einem "Sprachrohr der Biker" kann also keine rede sein!

ich habe hier auch niemandem etwas unterstellt, ich habe nur meinen eindruck von dem was hier geschrieben wird, und vor allem wie es geschrieben wird wiedergegeben, und dieser eindruck ist eben nicht besonders gut.

wie du über unsere vereinsarbeit urteilen kannst, frage ich mich auch. ich hab dich nämlich (zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern) noch kein einiges mal auf einem unserer vereinstreffen gesehen. da der allergrößte teil des informationsflusses bei uns aber inzwischen vollkommen intern läuft, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das du so gut bescheid weist was bei uns im moment läuft.

wen meinst du mit vereinsmitgliedern von woffm die sich am feldberg schlecht benommen hätten ?
ich weis im moment von 5 leuten aus dem verein, die dieses jahr überhaupt am feldberg waren. von denen hat mir keiner irgendwas berichtet, das es zoff gegeben hätte. und wenn du jetzt die ollen kamellen auspacken willst das 2 unserer vereinsmitglieder mal ne anzeige am feldberg kassiert haben...... muss ich dich enttäuschen. das war vor der gründung von woffm.
meine erfahrungen am feldberg sind halt einfach die, das man mit fullface helm nicht mehr besonders gerne gesehen ist. steine und stöcke hinterherwerfen sowie wüste beschimpfungen waren für mich auch die regel. normalerweise hab ich dann meinen helm abgezogen, bin stehen geblieben und hab den leuten mal in die augen gesehen. dann kam in der regel nicht mehr viel.

ich verstehe einfach absolut nicht, wieso du mit jedem beitrag den du hier reinschreibst (genauso in dem "bergabfahrer-thread") versuchst, die stimmung hier immer weiter anzuheitzen. hier argumentieren alle relativ sachlich, ich versteh das problem einfach nicht ? kann man sich nicht normal unterhalten ?

fg
jo


----------



## THEYO (20. September 2006)

hab noch ein bischen was vergessen....

also es is einfach so, der Feldbergund die direkte umgebung an sich sind für uns nicht sonderlich interessant. 1. gibt es da massive probleme mit bodenerosion, was das ganze projekt sowieso ins leere laufen lassen würde und 2. ist der Berg total überlaufen. das rhein main gebiet ist einfach wahnsinnig dicht besiedelt und vieles (motorradfahrer, biker, wanderer, reiter, ....) trifft sich am feldberg. das es da einen interessenskonflikt gibt ist klar, der manifestiert sich ja sogar hier teilweise, wenn schon die radfahrer unter sich den berg aufteilen "Müssen" ("uphiller" & "downhiller")

das ganze, und die regenfassende lage der in frage kommenden hänge, machen das gelände für uns und die zuständigen behörden vollkommen uninteressant, die hätten nämlich aus den gegebenen gründen (v.a. erosion) am liebsten alle weg vom frankfurter hausberg,, egal ob zu fuß, zu pferd oder auf 2 rädern.

fg
jo


----------



## scottiee (20. September 2006)

THEYO schrieb:


> ich verstehe einfach absolut nicht, wieso du mit jedem beitrag den du hier reinschreibst (genauso in dem "bergabfahrer-thread") versuchst, die stimmung hier immer weiter anzuheitzen. hier argumentieren alle relativ sachlich, ich versteh das problem einfach nicht ? kann man sich nicht normal unterhalten ?
> fg
> jo



volle zustimmung. ich denke die letzten 9 beiträge ham auch nix mehr mit dem thema zu tun, oder?

cruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (20. September 2006)

scottiee schrieb:


> volle zustimmung. ich denke die letzten 9 beiträge ham auch nix mehr mit dem thema zu tun, oder?
> 
> cruz



Haben sie schon!
Es geht ja immer noch darum, ob, darf mann oder nicht!

Einige brachten da Einwände, die ja auch berechtigt sind.
Ich habe mir das eigentlich ein wenig gewünscht, das ein paar Fakten vorgetragen werden, und nicht, alles ist verboten usw!

Vielleicht sollte ein neuer Thread gestartet werden, in dem gewisse Spielregeln erläutert werden sollten.

Eine Art Knigge des MTB sports, egal ob Uphill oder Downhill!!

Ich bin da immer noch nicht schlauer, und konstruktive Kritik ist berechtigt!


----------



## scottiee (21. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Haben sie schon!
> Es geht ja immer noch darum, ob, darf mann oder nicht!
> 
> Einige brachten da Einwände, die ja auch berechtigt sind.
> ...



ham sie nicht. es ging hier immer nur drum n bergrennen von hohemark auf den feldi zu veranstalten bis centurion 1 kam und nen downhill vorgeschlagen hat. ich habe meine bedenken geäussert, was ich immer noch tue. dann kam irgendwann das thema, ist es erlaubt oder nicht und die ganze geschichte hat sich hochgeschaukelt bis zu irgendwelchen grundsatzdiskussionen über vereine, sinn dieses forums, etc. und das gehört nun wirklich nicht hier rein.
wenn du unbedingt nen downhillrace organisieren möchtest dann bitte sehr, ich wünsch dir viel spass dabei. imho sind die meisten leute die sich hier beteligt haben keine vollvisier, protektoren-fahrer sondern ganz normale tourer, xc-fahrer etc.


----------



## BOOZE (21. September 2006)

Ja, da hast du was falsch verstanden, ich will mit sicherheit kein Downhill, oder sonstigen Race starten!

Du scheinst ja, die Leute auch alle über einen Kamm zu scheren!

Ich finde, das da immer noch ein paar Fragen offen stehen.


----------



## scottiee (21. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du was falsch verstanden, ich will mit sicherheit kein Downhill, oder sonstigen Race starten!
> 
> Du scheinst ja, die Leute auch alle über einen Kamm zu scheren!
> 
> Ich finde, das da immer noch ein paar Fragen offen stehen.



was willst du denn? und welche fragen sind noch offen?


----------



## BOOZE (21. September 2006)

Lesen ist wohl nicht so deine Stärke!


----------



## scottiee (21. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Lesen ist wohl nicht so deine Stärke!



nee, nicht so, erklärs mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (21. September 2006)

Na, lass mal, jetzt weiss ich auch was der Theyo meinte!


----------



## scottiee (21. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Na, lass mal, jetzt weiss ich auch was der Theyo meinte!



ich lass es auch, weil es eh fürn arsch ist mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## scottiee (21. September 2006)

also, kommen wir mal wieder zum thema zurück. 50 min auf 9.21km fast nur forstautobahn.

gruss


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Eine Art Knigge des MTB sports, egal ob Uphill oder Downhill!!



Den Knigge für Trails gibt es schon:

*DIMB Trail Rules        *
In fast allen Bundesländern gibt es per Gesetz oder Verordnung Einschränkungen und Verbote für Mountain Biker. Leider wird dabei vorwiegend auf die vermeintliche Eignung von Wegen Bezug genommen, statt auf das vernünftige Verhalten der Einzelnen abzuzielen.  Nicht zuletzt waren Fehltritte von ein paar wenigen BikerInnen der Grund für pauschale Verbote. 
Die Beachtung dieser DIMB-Trailrules führt zu umwelt- und sozialverträglichem Mountain Biking und hilft, weitere pauschale Einschränkungen unserer Sportart zu vermeiden.

1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!
Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!

2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!
Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise. 

3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!
Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.

4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!
Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!

5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!

Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.

6. Plane im Voraus!
Beginne deine Tour möglichst direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst, entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet: denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine Lebensversicherung.


Die sind von hier:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## CENTURION 1 (24. September 2006)

Sorry, falls ich hier irgendeine Lavine ins rollen gebracht haben sollte. War wirklich nicht meine Absicht. Dachte ehrlichgesagt auch nicht daran, dass hier gleich versucht wird irgendwelche Rennen "theoretisch" zu organisieren.

Ich persönlich finde es vollkommen ok wenn jemand seine Zeit in ein Forum stellt und sich andere Fahrer an dieser Zeit "messen" bzw. "vergleichen". 
EGAL OB BERGAUF ODER BERGAB (Um hier niemanden auf den Schlips zu treten). Schätze bzw. hoffe das man sich hierfür N O C H keine Genehmigung von Vater Staat geben lassen muß.

Also um es kurz zu machen... ziehe hiermit eine Frage um event.BergABzeiten zurück.

also dann  GOOD RIDE


----------

